# Mont Tremblant 2015



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

dude, get those poor kids off the ski's and onto some boards....


----------



## Reezer (Mar 10, 2014)

Lamps said:


> dude, get those poor kids off the ski's and onto some boards....


The older one refuses. The younger one says he wants to try next year.


----------



## kook skywalker (Sep 19, 2015)

Great videos! My girlfriend and I are going to Mt Tremblant this december. She ski's but hasn't been on skis in 25 or more years. I am going to try snowboarding for the first time. 

Do you have any tips, recommendations, etc for the area? We are staying at Auberge La Porte Rouge.

thanks!


----------



## Reezer (Mar 10, 2014)

Not really. It was our first time there. It was great though.


----------

